# help with youth bow



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
I bought my 8yr old grandaughter an Armex micro compound bow for Christmas 
http://www.armexltd.co.uk/page20.html. (bottom bow)
It is a real mini bow, not a toy and has all the threaded holes for sights, launchers and stabilisers. The draw weight is 20 to 25lb with a draw length of 20" but by winding the limb bolts out until it draws at 20lb and then putting some twists in the string I have been able to reduce it to 17lb and 18" which suits her perfectly. (She is very small). As she grows I will remove the twists so it should last her a few years.
The arrows that came with the bow are too heavy so she uses some 1416 XX75s cut to length.
I am in the UK so prices are in UK£. I managed to find the bow online for £40 but the normal price is about £60.
Within 2 weeks of getting the bow she put in a new high score and won the club junior silver medal for acheivment and continues to improve and is heading for the gold.
Hope this helps,
Phil


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Mini Genesis*

I instruct and coach our NASP program here in Ohio. We have the Mathews Mini Genesis for the 3rd graders to use in gym classes. These bows have no let off, draw length out to 25-26" and are drilled for sights,rest,ect. The max draw weight is 12#. The original Genesis bow goes to 20#, but is a bit heavier in physical weight.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*for youth...to adults genisus bow*

this bow will fit him till he has kids to use it. the only bow in world that does this. they last. can increase lbs. also tough bows i teach with these. any q contact me mike 66:aero:


----------



## marlinfan4003 (Feb 17, 2010)

i plan on going this weekend and trying out the genisus bow to see how he can handle it. hopefully everything goes good i am tired of the cheap ass walmart bow that if you shoot it at water it would bounce back.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Genesis has been great for archery....But, I sure would like to see NASP programs incorporate a bow that has a wall to hold against. Or would like to see Mathews put an easy to adjust wide range module on the Genesis cam. It really helps the development of proper form and rewards kids with confidence when the equipment is consistent shot for shot. You can shoot these bows decently with a dead hand release though. 

Figure your son's drawlength and find something with a solid wall that will fit him for two years. Chances are by then he will be ready to move up to a whole new class of bow. Without looking at specs....pse microburner, diamond nuclear Ice, etc.


----------



## deanharder (Mar 10, 2010)

take a look at a mission menace. very adjustable. can grow with him. comes with a great package on it also


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

lefty9000 said:


> I instruct and coach our NASP program here in Ohio. We have the Mathews Mini Genesis for the 3rd graders to use in gym classes. These bows have no let off, draw length out to 25-26" and are drilled for sights,rest,ect. The max draw weight is 12#. The original Genesis bow goes to 20#, but is a bit heavier in physical weight.


ditto on that my son has a mini genesis, best bow to start with for sure


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

deanharder said:


> take a look at a mission menace. very adjustable. can grow with him. comes with a great package on it also


Only bad thing about a mission and a genisis is there is no wall. this may be great for a kid shooting fingers but I in no way would have a kid shoot this with a release.

Maybe i'm hardcore, but if Im gonna teach a kid, I'm gonna teach him right.

Prime Example.

I had a student with perfect form and aimed like a pro. this kid was a statue.
He would shoot left, then right, then in the bulls eye. I tried it all, nothing worked. I suggested to his dad that be buy his son a better bow. the kids bow had no wall and was real spongey.

His dad purchased him a Hoyt Trykon.

6 Days later this kid shot a 600 with 110 "x"s to win the TFAA State Indoors in the cub division.

Thats why I dont recomend these bows for a release shooter.


----------



## hoggr9 (Jan 13, 2008)

*look at all your options*

Bowtech makes a couple nice ones.
Thier Nuclear ice is pretty incredible for such a small package.
I think it's actually in thier Daimond line.
And we have 2 of the Diamond Edge bows and have had great success with them.And i believe you can upgrade the limbs on these for more draw weight for a very reasonable price when hes ready.
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## hejohnson (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought my 9 yr old sister the Fuse Freestyle and she likes it. It has room for growth also so you might want to take a look at that bow


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

subconsciously said:


> Only bad thing about a mission and a genisis is there is no wall. this may be great for a kid shooting fingers but I in no way would have a kid shoot this with a release.
> 
> Maybe i'm hardcore, but if Im gonna teach a kid, I'm gonna teach him right.
> 
> ...


The Mission Menace has a wall. Its a two cam bow with Modular adjustments from 17-30" 16-52#s. 

My 2 cents: look at a Mission Menace, PSE Chaos, Diamond Nuclear Ice and Razor Edge, Hoyt Trycon. They all shoot well, let the kid pick what feels best and is in your budget!


----------



## seindhunter (Jul 23, 2009)

Give a good look at the Parker Sidekick. It is a bow that can be used until he is an adult.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Or... you could have him try out a recurve. I think it promotes better form and the bow will get a heavier draw weight as he grows and extends his draw length (up to a point). I can make suggestions if you're interested.


----------



## GNFSHN (Jan 3, 2009)

I got my son a Diamond Razor Edge and it has worked out very well


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought a diamond edge a few years back for my daughter, she lost interest. it was turned down to 8 y.o. stepson, set it up for him in less than 5 min. goes from 18 to 29 dl. I don't have a bow scale but draw weight feel's about 20# supposed to go up to 50# "I could shoot this bow"
trouble is he punches the release.told him it's just like the trigger on his air rifle, just sideways. but he's smacking that thing like it stole his dog.any help with this would be appreciated
but that little bow really zings an arrow. I would recomend it to anyone


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Look into the Diamond nuclear Ice it is one heck of a little bow. Also check into the Browning micro midas and adrenaline they very adjustable. You have to keep on the boy about punching the trigger watch every shot and make him stop and do push ups, he'll either stop punching the trigger or get really strong.


----------



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

Also look at the Darton Ranger III, my 8 year old son and 11 year old daughter both shoot one.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

slicer said:


> Genesis has been great for archery....But, I sure would like to see NASP programs incorporate a bow that has a wall to hold against..


amen brother.
had a student of mine that has great form and would continually shoot right or left. told his dad to get him a hoyt trykon. he won our state indoors with a 600 and 110 x's.

Its amazing what a wall will do. It just boils down to what level you want your kid to be at.


----------



## matttrue (May 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your info. I have a 12 year old daughter who is pretty weak and she tried archery at a camp we were at and now she wants to be on the team they are starting next year. She is very tall and groth plates wide open so I know she is going to be much taller over the next 2 to 4 years so I want a good bow she can grow with. We are both left handed left eye dom. I think I'd like to shoot with her.


----------



## belaircrs (Nov 17, 2009)

The Diamond Razor Edge is a sweet bow and has a wide range of adjustment both in the draw weight and draw length. That bow could grow with a kid for years.


----------



## BGreen (Oct 16, 2010)

here a parker sidekick http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1674678


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bear apprentice2 awesome bow fast, accurate, extremely adjustable. I purchased one for my fiancé as her first hunting bow. Her 10 year old little brother shoots the same bow it's a nice compact bow that is easily adjusted no press needed so the bow Cambria with your child or beginner. You can find the specs for it on bear's website www.beararcheryproducts.com they can also locate the closest dealer and at 279.99 for the package ready to hunt ya can't really go wrong with it. In my opinion it's the apex beginner/youth bow. Hope I helped.


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

I should mention as well that they do not shoot exact same bow just same model set up differently. Sorry for any confusion there.


----------

